# How NOT to do it



## 123989 (Jul 30, 2018)

Check this out.


----------



## Tumbleweed (Mar 17, 2021)

Can you say; Hydromethylfurfural


----------



## Akademee (Apr 5, 2020)

I feel like having food in the swarm trap would attract all sorts of not-bees to the trap.


----------



## AR1 (Feb 5, 2017)

Whatever works. Sounds like this works for him. 

Love his voice. Brings home how nasal and unbeautiful my home accent is.


----------



## fieldsofnaturalhoney (Feb 29, 2012)

AR1 said:


> Whatever works. Sounds like this works for him.


Agreed! Not sure about the molasses & overkill of scent though, & hopefully the box was filled with frames🤩


----------



## 123989 (Jul 30, 2018)

AR1 said:


> Whatever works. Sounds like this works for him.
> 
> Love his voice. Brings home how nasal and unbeautiful my home accent is.


He said he caught 2 last year.


----------



## 123989 (Jul 30, 2018)

fieldsofnaturalhoney said:


> Agreed! Not sure about the molasses & overkill of scent though, & hopefully the box was filled with frames🤩


I am sure about the molasses. I am sure you don’t do it. And no , he leaves frames out for space.


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

Why not.
Whatever works - goes.


----------



## fieldsofnaturalhoney (Feb 29, 2012)

fadder said:


> And no , he leaves frames out for space.


I would think FL frames would accomplish the same effect, & less risk of them starting comb from the top cover? Two is more than O , I wonder how many traps he puts out?


----------



## 123989 (Jul 30, 2018)

Everyone does it differently. I use one frame of old comb and the rest is empty frames with fishing line.


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

fadder said:


> Everyone does it differently. I use one frame of old comb and the rest is empty frames with fishing line.


That's not the same as - "how NOT to do it". 
The only thing that really matters - if the traps catch the swarms or not.
All else is just secondary details.


----------



## 123989 (Jul 30, 2018)

GregV said:


> That's not the same as - "how NOT to do it".
> The only thing that really matters - if the traps catch the swarms or not.
> All else is just secondary details.
> [/QUOTE
> We all know how you feel Greg . I still stand by how not to do it it . Especially when everyone knows molasses and empty spaces are stupid when it comes to bees. Molasses is bad for bees and empty spaces cause weird comb. Now you can go troll somewhere else.


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

fadder said:


> .......


I don't call people who disagree with me - trolls.

Once you catch a swarm - you can completely take anything out of the trap and switch things as you wish.
As long as the mission accomplished and swarm caught (IF the thing really works and the bees don't drop dead on the spot).
I have my own ways and ideas too.
But I suppose I will not put them out for the world to see - nothing to see under my dirty carpet.


----------



## 123989 (Jul 30, 2018)

As


GregV said:


> I don't call people who disagree with me - trolls.
> 
> Once you catch a swarm - you can completely take anything out of the trap and switch things as you wish.
> As long as the mission accomplished and swarm caught.
> I have my own ways and ideas too.


As I said, go troll elsewhere.


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

I agree that whatever works for you is OK, but I do not think it is appropriate for someone who:
a) thinks Swarm Commander is just LGO
b) puts food in a swarm trap
c) feeds molasses to his bees
d) is able to use his hive bodies as traps because none of his bees made it through winter
e) bunch of other stuff
should be making a YouTube video "teaching" others how to "do it". JMO


----------



## Tumbleweed (Mar 17, 2021)

Tumbleweed said:


> Can you say; Hydromethylfurfural


Correction; hydroxymethylfurfural


----------



## AR1 (Feb 5, 2017)

JWPalmer said:


> I agree that whatever works for you is OK, but I do not think it is appropriate for someone who:
> .
> .
> .
> ...


So...no making of youtube videos for me...
☺


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

Not this year at least.


----------



## 123989 (Jul 30, 2018)

AR1 said:


> So...no making of youtube videos for me...
> ☺


Make all you want just not instructional ones.😁


----------



## AHudd (Mar 5, 2015)

Tumbleweed said:


> Correction; hydroxymethylfurfural


I can't say that either.  

Alex


----------

